# Spots showing in new mud.



## DGE (Oct 3, 2021)

We are doing a small bathroom reno and these orange spots are showing through the new mud after the first coat. Anyone know what these are and if they are a concern? Thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

something growing or stains coming threw. kilz it after sanding.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Are your tools rusty? Maybe it got splattered with w-40 after cleaning your tools? Is the water you are using to mix the mud clean? 

It's already been a month so I guess any response is useless now lol.


----------

